# Last month's meeting/Terracing question?



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi, new to this particular party, but had a question nonetheless.

I was at last month's meeting at Wu's house. Someone had an AquaJournal that depicted Amano's before and after shots of straight-out rock terracing. Mind you, it's all in Japanese, so I have no idea what was written, but I am very interested in seeing the images from that AJ again. I'm planning a large terracing project later this year and possibly a "proof of concept" test within the next month or so.

Does anyone know where I could find images of completed terracing *before* planting? I'm curious to see how the rocks are interlocked, if there were any special procedures used, etc. Assistance?

Gracias!

=Praxx

p.s. hey Nikolay, how ya been?


----------

